# Bulldog History!



## Alison Grubb

At the PSA trial in Saco, Maine this weekend bulldog history was made.

First, Alyssa Morin and her female "Teeny" became the first Alapaha to achieve their PSA 1.

Second, Monique Laperriere and her American Bulldog Diesel achieved their PSA 2. Diesel is the first AB to get this title and did it at the ripe old age of 10 years no less. Not only that, but he took first over two Mals.

Damn it's a good day to be a bulldogger.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

Awesome! Congrats! I haven't heard Monique's name in YEARS, I remember showing with her years back with her AB Mac Daddy if I remember the name correctly.


----------



## Alison Grubb

Mack Daddy is Diesel, so same dog as you saw her with.

I hear a Dogo got his PDC at this event as well.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn

Oh sweet!!!


----------



## Meng Xiong

Very cool!


----------



## Britney Pelletier

It was great to be able to see it all happen in person!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Sounds like the Alapaha's are starting to break into the protection sport scene, an FR Brevet a couple months ago, and now a PSA1. Congrats. We've got a number of them coming out and training with our FR club, and I think we'll see a few more with FR titles within the next year or so, maybe even a couple FRIs.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

Congrats to Mo and Diesel.


----------



## David Ruby

Hey Kadi, if you don't mind sharing, who bred the Alapaha that got a Brevet (or the ones you think might have a shot at an FRI for that matter)? Just curious. I have heard the occasional word of praise about there being good Alapaha here and there. I was kind of skeptical because of the small gene pool and the origins story, but it is nice to hear they are being worked and doing fairly well.

Kind of cool to hear about the AB getting a PS2 as well.

-Cheers


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Lance, who owns Sequoia - FR Brevet, has a website at http://spartanbulldogs.com I believe he has pedigrees on there. We have 3 dogs that I see at the club on a regular basis, Sequoia, her sister, and a male named Chance. I believe Chance is an uncle or something to Sequoia. There are a couple more coming out, but they aren't there when I'm there. I hear good things about them though. I expect all the ones that are training with our club to title at some point, how high we will see.


----------



## Rachel Kilburn

Congrats to Mo and Diesel (AB) for completing their first leg of their PSA2

Congrats to Alyssa and Athena (Alapaha) for getting earning their PSA 1

Congrats to Debbie and Sam (Dogo) for earning their PSA PDC!!!!


----------



## Lance Gentry

Alyssa and Teenie are really starting to make a mark in the Alapaha community. Not only does Teenie have a PSA 1, she also holds an agility title and a therapy dog certification as well. 

Hopefully their success will encourage more bulldog owners to venture into sport.


----------



## tracey schneider

VERY NICE WORK FOR THE BULLIES. IM ESP. IMPRESSED WITH TEENY AS IF THE AB IS THE RED HEADED STEP CHILD TO DOG SPORTS THE ALAPAHA IS THE DISABLED RED HEADED STEP CHILD:-o. I HAVENT HEARD MUCH AT ALL ABOUT THEM AND I REALLY LIKED THE ONE VIDEO I SAW OF TEENY.... AND HE IS A SHE?? I HAD NO IDEA EVEN BETTER!

T


----------



## Alison Grubb

Some video from the trial can be seen on this youtube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/UWABC#p/u

There are also several videos of a couple different Alapahas doing their thing.


----------



## Leri Hanson

That's EXCELLENT news! Congratulations!!


----------



## ISH MOORE

awesome job. I love to see the non-herders do their thing in the protection sport arena.


----------



## jacque gillis

Congrats on you and your dog


----------



## Amanda Caldron

That's fantastic news!! I am proud not just for the dogs cause I have seen capable dogs but even more so for the handlers! It is a challenge all in its own to work with a bullbreed in protection sports. Thanks for your dedication to your breeds and I hope it encourages others to get out there! Kadi I'm glad you got some different breeds within your club I think it's really important for the more experienced people and clubs to really be open and encourage the growth of each sport their cub affiliates with and to inspire new interest and dedication to trialing no matter the breed or experience level of handler.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi

The bullbreeds again were represented well and your right it takes some nerve to get on the field no matter what venue you participate in. Diesel is quite a dog and monique has done a great job with him, she is an accomplished handler and goes to great lengths to campaign her dog, alyssa and teeny, are a fun team to watch and have been peparing for this for awhile now, and they worked hard to make this accomplishment, there was also a diesel son and another ab floyd that got his pdc, for the gsd fan there were three young exceptional dogs that got their pdc's as well and one that took a second at the regionals on saturday, and for those of you that have been around for a while might recognize the name of deb seymour,she has a dogo that is an absolute monster, deb is no stranger to the dog sports and has fun no matter where she goes, the dogo i believe now has certificates in three differet dog venues. We had a great turn out and some very nice performances. Everyone should be proud


----------



## Alyssa Morin

tracey delin said:


> VERY NICE WORK FOR THE BULLIES. IM ESP. IMPRESSED WITH TEENY AS IF THE AB IS THE RED HEADED STEP CHILD TO DOG SPORTS THE ALAPAHA IS THE DISABLED RED HEADED STEP CHILD:-o. I HAVENT HEARD MUCH AT ALL ABOUT THEM AND I REALLY LIKED THE ONE VIDEO I SAW OF TEENY.... AND HE IS A SHE?? I HAD NO IDEA EVEN BETTER!
> 
> T


HAHAHA!!

Thanks all. Teeny is my girl and I am VERY proud of how far we've come. That girl really works for me, and just enjoys what she does. It makes working her such a joy. And living with her (and my male, Blue) keeps me on my toes, and keeps me smiling. Love me some bulldogs 

Congrats to everyone who earned certificates and titles that weekend. It was definitely a blast


----------



## Caolan Donahue

Ya Deb has been around for awhile. Her dogo probably had one of the most impressive long bites of the day. I thought he might have collapsed the decoys lungs on that bite. It was impressive. There were a lot of good dogs that day. Its was worth the drive. Can't wait till they have another one up there. They put on a great trial.


----------

